# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Howdy from Hervey Bay

## Bazzer87

G'day all.  
Purchased a house a few months ago with the mrs. House was built in 85 and was half renovated. Bedrooms, bathroom and laundry were orignal.  
I have no trade skills but like most here, like to give everything a go. Have done all bedrooms and half way through the laundry. Bathroom is next. Forum has been a great tool.  
Before    
After    
Laundry   
Still got a bit to go

----------

